# All Time Favorite(s)



## B-17engineer (Jun 3, 2013)

Book from first person Perspective 


I'm going to have to go with "Half a Wing, Three Engines, and a Prayer" by Brian O'Neill. Gives great insight to missions over Germany through first person tales that can be as short as 3 pages or as long as 45 pages. Has some great pictures too that I've never seen before. its a compilation of stories that follows a timeline put together by Brian O'Neill

Also, "Bluenoser Tales" by Robert H Powell, Sam Sox Jr., and Marc Hamel. First hand accounts that follow the 352nd FG "Blue Nosed Bastards of Bodney" through their growth together as a unit and their air to air stories while flying missions over Germany. The book cost nearly $150 dollars but I got into contact with Robert Powell (Pilot from the 352nd FG) via email and I believe I paid 40 bucks for it and he also signed it to me. I can post a few scans here later...book has hundreds of never before seen photos from the 352nd FG and gives some great stories. 

What're yours?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking over the library its hard to choose one but if I had my druthers it would be "The Hardest Day" by Alfred Price. Great minute by minute diary of a single day in WWII. Second would be "Miracle at Dunkirk" by Walter Lord. While he will be remembered mostly for his 'Titanic' book, I believe this one is far superior.


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Jun 13, 2013)

"A Higher Call" tops my list.


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 15, 2013)

Not the best exactly but a paper back I will never forget reading as a kid, The Ragged, Rugged Warrior.

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jun 15, 2013)

with the Old Breed by E.B. Sledge

A writer at war, Vasily Grossman by Antony Beevor

Stalingrad and Berlin the Downfall both by Antony Beevor

read them all multiple times and always have one of them on the go !


----------

